# Old Decayed Toe Pincher Coffin



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We built a Toe Pincher Coffin a few years back and to date it is still one of our favourite Halloween props - So Just wanted to share it...
The thing we really like about this prop is its authentic look...
Best of all we just leave it out in the weather all year round and it just keeps looking more and more decrepit! 
I built it with cracks so that red light and fog can leak out from within 
(in fact this coffin prop is the inspiration for my $20 prop entry with its internal infernal glow!)










I've always said, "Nothing ages quite like time!"

This is how we built it - The Toe Pincher Coffin » Screaming Scarecrow

Happy Home Haunting! SS.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a nice piece indeed - the weathering is beautiful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job! so, any vids? i would like to see the fog and red lights billowing out of the cracks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the coffin proportions. Just right!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic worn toe-pincher.

I saved some old fence boards but I like that you used wider pieces. It has presence.

Is it heavy?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great toe pincher, dimensions are great and you can't beat natural weathering


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it. It's just such a great looking prop. Very authentic looking and durable. Great work.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great look! I too would love to see a Vid of it in action.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Best of all we just leave it out in the weather all year round and it just keeps looking more and more decrepit!


I have to agree with you there. Just leaving the wood outside for a couple winters really ages it nicely!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree with all the rest,very nice looking coffin.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hands down best coffin ever!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Was actually looking for something like that. But I need mine vertical. Shouldn't be too hard to do that right? OH, and I need part of the front door exposed.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Was actually looking for something like that. But I need mine vertical. Shouldn't be too hard to do that right? OH, and I need part of the front door exposed.


Standing up is no problem - I stand this one up at an angle all the time. 
I built this one so that the lid doesn't open but a with a few mods to the plan, an offset partially open would be simple enough.

Quickly off the top of my head, I'd suggest cutting a 1/4 inch plywood down into the lid dimensions (less a bit so as its tucked inside) then router or cut slots in the plywood to coincide with where the cracks in the weathered wood will be (of course do not cut the slots all the way through the length of the lid - leave the entire piece as one piece). 
Then skin the plywood lid with the old decayed wood and you should have enough structural integrity to mount the lid as you see fit.
Just a quick idea, feel free to improvise!:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Love this toe pincher!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

I LIKE...has a good old look.I thick I need one like that..


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this. This is an awesome coffin. It looks great weathered like that. Best part is you don't have to keep hauling it in and out of the garage every year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love this one!!
the weathering color is awesome


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet. Ordinarily it would take a lot of time and elbow grease to get that look... and you achieved it using my favorite techniques -- laziness and neglect!

I wish more things were achievable that way. I'd be on Easy Street by now.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's a great looking coffin. Feels like it has been unearthed and laying in the desert sun for years.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice. I now have a place in the yard I can leave those things without freaking the neighbors out.. My wife and guests at barbeques notwithstanding.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

